# Agh!! I'm new and need advise my bottle babies and scours



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have 2 boy toggs I got when they were 5 days old. They turned 2 weeks a couple days ago and they have scours. I found it 5 days ago and treated with Sulmet and Specto Guard, along with electrolytes and I also add yogurt in with their whole milk. I have done fecal samples and they turned up negative. I've tried pepto bismol, baking soda and kept them off milk for 24 hrs. 
What I don't understand is they are acting completely normal... I've read and read everything on the internet, I just don't know what step to take next  I really hate using medications if they are not needed. 
Any help, opinions and advise is welcome as I am new with goats, I really don't want to lose these little guys, my daughter would be devastated (me too) 
Thank you in advance,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

It generally takes 3 wks for cocci to get to the stage that it causes damage. So that *shouldn't* be it. What kind of milk do you have them on? If it's powdered replacer, try switching to whole cows milk (red top) from the store.


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

Whole milk from the store mixed with a can of evaporated milk and a cup of half n half, and I add yogurt to the mix.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

Try 5 ml of rennet orally. This will almost always do the trick in just a few hours. Maybe you are feeding them too much? This is easy to do when they just act like they are starving


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

I was chatting with someone earlier, who told me to feed 250ml 3 times a day, I have been feeding 120ml 4 times a day


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

What is and where can I get rennet? I read canned pumpkin puree or blackberry leaves may work??


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

Or what about banamine?? My mother in law has that for her horses, but she says it's pretty intense stuff, her horses only get a tiny amount, how much would I give my kids, dosage for goats is 1 cc per 100lbs? Banamine is read to stop relieve severe diarrhea in baby goats.


----------



## Dee Kennerly (Apr 7, 2010)

Try feeding just the whole milk. The evaporated milk and half & half you are adding is too rich I think.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I concur with Dee. Plain whole milk is all you need.


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

That was what I was thinking in the beginning Dee, but it was recommended. Now should I slowly reduce the mixture or just completely switch to whole milk?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Just go with whole milk.


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your advice, I don't think I've ever lost so much sleep before! It's very worrisome, these babies are my life right now so I appreciate all your help. 
Reading over the internet, there is so much information I didn't know what to believe anymore. Some people swore by whole milk mixture, but it just didn't work for my kids. I got so wrapped up thinking it was something serious and didn't stop to think about the simple solution....


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I hope you will find this is usually the best place to ask. We try to cut out the nutty advice.


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes thank you, I will definitely be sticking with this forum. I am sure the will be more questions to come


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

*rennet*



SonjaM said:


> What is and where can I get rennet?


I get my rennet from Hoeggers or any cheese making supply company.
I sure hope everything works out OK, please let us know,
janice


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, the scours still hasn't cleared up yet.... Only feeding whole milk 3 times a day with baking soda now


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

What about some home remedies? I just read that 1/8 teaspoon of cinnamon and cloves will do the trick...?


----------



## PBJfarm (Jan 10, 2014)

When ours scoured in the past, I switch to the goat electrolytes for 24 to 48 hours then I start back with half whole milk and half the electrolytes for another 24. It hasn't failed me yet. I do the same with bottle calves if they scour. 



Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum

PB & J Farms
Home to Nubians, a lone LaMancha, and the rest of the farm menagerie
Oktaha, Ok


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Personally, i would never withhold milk from a baby goat. Milk has the perfect balance of electrolytes. Added sugars, electrolyte mixes and stuff like that are not necessary and often cause more problems than they solve.
If these were my kids, I would re-do the treatment for cocci, making sure to use the proper dose and duration for the chosen medication. Many of the dosages listed "out there" are not appropriate for kids so use the dosages listed here. Also treat with an appropriate wormer. 
Then give the kids time to sort this out. At this age their little tummies just need milk. Make sure the milk is warm and feed on a schedule.


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

I did do electrolytes for 24 hours but there was no difference, and I was worried about them not getting the nutrients. 
I have thought about readministering the medications but the kids are acting completely normal other than the scours. Would the meds harm them if not needed? I a used Specto Gard scour Chek for pigs and Sulmet. 
I did just read about Bio Sponge, does anyone have any experience using it?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

The key is finding out the cause, then treating. You didn't say what dosage you used for the sulmet? How many days did you use it? It won't hurt to use it again at the full dosage for the full five days it takes for treatment. It will treat coccidiosis and bacterial causes of diarrhea. The problem with throwing all kinds of things at this like biosponge and scourhalt is that you are further upsetting their digestion without knowing what you are treating. After the sulmet, give the babies a probiotic. This is the one time when probiotics are useful in goats. Probios does nothing for adult goats but it will help a baby get the proper flora back for digesting milk. You could also use yogurt or kefir as your probiotics.
Even if the babies don't SEEM sick, the whole time they are having this diarrhea, damage could be occurring to their intestines which in the long run will keep them from reaching their full potential.


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

*Success!!*

Never thought I would be so excited to post a picture of poop before! At last nights feeding I noticed butts a little bit dryer than usual but didn't want to jinx it just yet. While spending some time with my boys today-which by the way they have night and day personalities! Anyway look at what I found :biggrin:biggrin:biggrin


----------



## SonjaM (Mar 27, 2014)

Well they aren't all the way there yet, but ohh what a relief!!


----------

